# 3m product supplier around Cardiff?



## m33ufo (Oct 16, 2007)

Just after a few bits and bobs...

3m Perfect-it 14mm thread backing plate (125mm) and some 3m pads (150mm). 

Anyone supply these locally - before I place an online order?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I can get them in for you, but will be no cheaper than online I'm afraid buddy.

Can offer a nice coffee or tea with your purchase though!


----------



## m33ufo (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks, sent you a quick pm.


----------

